# bell boots for minis



## minidreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Can anyone provide information on what commercial bell boots are LEGAL for use in AMHA and AMHR roadster classes? Is there a specific one or just not weighted. The ones made of neoprene look like they would be easy enough to make, but did not know what the legal specifications were? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 18, 2012)

You just can't use boots that are weighted. I personally like the bar f boots which might be the ones you are talking about since they are made of neoprene. I know quite a few people use the Davis bell boots but too bulky IMO especially on the smaller ones.


----------



## minidreamer (Jun 18, 2012)

thank you... I had seen the davis boots and thought that. neoprene look much lighter. Now I have a brand to look for too!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 2, 2012)

The neoprene ones are usually poorly made with rough upper edges and no shape to them- I have a set but don't use them even for training as they rub my gelding and provide no pastern protection at all. I love the Davis boots! That's the shape I expect to see, coming from the big horse world. They're a little large for my boys but they're easily trimmed to fit.

Leia


----------

